# *URGENT* Moving with my tortoise!



## MrBoris (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello, I am flying from USA to Germany and none of the airlines I can afford accept tortoises and the pet movers I contacted are 2-4 thousand dollars! Does anyone know of someone cheap who could transport my tortoise or have any ideas? I have to leave soon.


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.ups.com/us/en/help-cent...l-care-shipments/animals.page#contentBlock-11

I'd start there ....

Jamie


----------



## MrBoris (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi Jamie,I do not trust ups and they require some complicated registration things.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 30, 2019)

Agreed. Do not trust UPS, FED EX or any of the package moving companies. They are exactly that. Package movers. I know because I work for one [emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2019)

Some countries have very strict rules about bringing in animals. Be sure you know them BEFORE you travel with the animal.


----------

